# Very Sad and Disturbing



## cagey (Jul 23, 2019)

And a number of questions

Hook in mouth?
Murray River?
Skinnned?


https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-07...inned-murray-river-nsw-far-from-home/11337326


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Jul 27, 2019)

Trophy hunter would be my guess. That skin will be cleaned up and likely end up hanging on some idiot's mancave wall.


----------

